# Rubik's Twist/Snake



## Samania (Mar 16, 2010)

im not sure if this is in the right topic.. but here it goes.

Okay i know its a limited item by rubiks, but my friend had one and Its really fun to play with  im just wondering if theres anywhere i can buy them.. other than ebay and whats the solution for the ball.. :fp


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 16, 2010)

You can find the "solution" on Youtube.

The reason I say "solution" is because there really is no real "soultion."

If I recall correctly it was made to just play around with.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 16, 2010)

The snake is pointless. not my snake, the Rubik's snake... not the person, the brand


----------



## Samania (Mar 16, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> The snake is pointless. not my snake, the Rubik's snake... not the person, the brand



nice use of words O-o 

I tend to get bored of a 3x3 easily.. and you can never get bored of the snake. 

but rubiks revolution sucks.


----------



## mr. giggums (Mar 17, 2010)

http://popbuying.com/search.pb/categry.0~keyword.twist%20shape


----------



## Samania (Mar 17, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> http://popbuying.com/search.pb/categry.0~keyword.twist%20shape


sweet thanks  and free shipping too


----------

